# Old vs New LSP test - Can spray protectants beat out the old guard?Ce



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Greetings!

I've been working on this test for the past few months (2.5 roughly) Building up the data before I went ahead with the post. Initially I ran into some snags with my hood portion, so I had to go back and redo it about 10 days into the test. Needless to say, I'm now at a point where I feel like I can showcase the results and share my experience.

First off, the theme of this test is "old vs new". It's a bit crude, hard on the nose, but in reality it's the new age products that have everything to prove here. We all know just how long FK1000P lasts, or what the beads on AG HD wax look like. The new age products are flexing their muscle in the chemical area, and the show is definitely impressive, but just how likely is that show to every be a reality? That's what we're finding out today - how will do these new spray protectants old up to real world conditions and debris.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

The sections and competitors are as split into one on ones, and a four on four hood test. This keeps the comparisons equal side to side, as the lower part of a door might see harsher conditions than the top. Here we the match ups below.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

*Rear quarter panels *
Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Detailer - DS
Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer - PS

*Spoiler*
Turtle Wax Ceramic Spray Coating - DS
Finish Kare 1000P - PS

*Front doors (2 products per side)*

*Driver side*
Mothers CMX - front half
Turtle Wax Seal N Shine - second half

Vs

*Passenger side*
Autonomy EPG - front half
Bilt hamber Finis wax - second half

*Rear doors (2 products per door)*

*Driver side*
Meguisrs Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax - front half
Turtle Wax Ceramic Spray Coating - second half

Vs

*Passenger Side*
Jescar Powerlock Plus - front half
Sonax Polymer Net Shield - second half

*Front fenders*

Turtle wax ceramic spray coating - DS
Wowo Crystal Sealant - PS

*Lower door mouldings*
Gyeon Wet Coat - DS
Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax - PS

*Hood*

*Passenger Side*
Wowo crystal sealant - Outer edge
Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax - Middle front
Turtle Wax Ceramic Spray Coating - Middle Middle
Turtle Wax Seal N Shine - Middle Back

*Driver side*
Collinite 476S - Outer Edge
Bilt Hamber Finis Wax - Middle Front
Autoglym HD Wax - Middle Middle
Finish Kare 1000P - Middle Back

As you can see, this was a lot to keep track of, and a bigger pain when one of the sections wasn't bonding correctly and had to be redone. All sections were applied to freshly polished and wiped down paint. The car was recently painted so there wasn't any real protection remaining besides a quick QD spray I did after a month just to spruce the car up a bit.

Below is the first videos from the test, they are the initial water behaviour video and the water behaviour after the first wash.

Initial performance





After first wash





And this brings us to today. I filmed all the sections after washing with get on bathe essence, and the also ran a separate test on the hood. it was suggested that the pollen that came through this year was masking some products, and a. Ore thorough clean would unearth they're water behaviour again. That is at the end of the video after checking in on all the sections.






That's it for this test. I am not going to remove any sections at the moment, but I have enough evidence to not need to keep following it along anymore. I kinda miss being able to just grab a QD or paste wax and slap it on wlly nilly without a care in the world.

Oh by the way, this is the initial rough in for this post, typed out on an iPad keyboard. I will be coming back through and editing, improving, and putting in some support photographs once I am back at a desktop computer.

Update: I have added some prep photos as well as the product "showcase". I also cleaned up the words and made the section breakdown easier to read.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bellaciao (Dec 2, 2019)

Another great effort mate 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you! This will give me a great insight in to the "new" stuff!

Now to the video's. :thumb:


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Great work yet again sir, thank you!


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, some of those products behaved exactly as I though and expected, but I have never seen Wowo's behave like that after 3 months, on virtually any surface except on a swept area of a windscreen. Great test and very interesting.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

Well I made a mug of tea and a couple of crumpets and sat down to watch.

I read the description and picked out the winner (and it didn't come out of a nozzle) and sat enthralled at the first two video's just enjoying the water behaviour with a smug look on my face. 
Then I realised you guys drive on the wrong side of the road!!

Video 3 made it all clear and I wasn't disappointed. I really liked how the squares on the bonnet showed up once wet. You would never know it had so many products on it when dry. It's a great real world comparison.

It was easy to see the ones that were failing but as I don't know any of the "new stuff" it didn't cause any surprises.

That took a great deal of time to do and I appreciate it. Thanks.

All I can say to the new age guys on here using stuff that comes out of a can is........buy a tin of Pledge. :devil: :doublesho


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

So from what i could see, most bar polymer net shield were either tired or dead. very little difference between old and new... The pollen won the test.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm shocked how poorly the Wowo's is behaving as well given I documented it for 7 months & it was still going on my alloys.

I'd expect much the same if not better on the car body. Never thought pollen was all that aggressive on LSPs but looks like it's done the trick on many of the LSPs here. On the back of this I'm going to try out the new version on one of my panels, I wonder if v3 has lost durability to gain ease of use.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

roscopervis said:


> Wow, some of those products behaved exactly as I though and expected, but I have never seen Wowo's behave like that after 3 months, on virtually any surface except on a swept area of a windscreen. Great test and very interesting.


WOWO was performing at a decent level on the fender, definitely middle of the pack as far as sheeting goes, but it was not happy on the hood. Worth noting is that the hood portion was the best performing of the spray product side.



BrianGT said:


> Well I made a mug of tea and a couple of crumpets and sat down to watch.
> 
> I read the description and picked out the winner (and it didn't come out of a nozzle) and sat enthralled at the first two video's just enjoying the water behaviour with a smug look on my face.
> Then I realised you guys drive on the wrong side of the road!!
> ...


Some of the spray products held their own on the sides, mothers CMX was fairly even with finis wax, and hybrid ceramic liquid wax was up in the top spots as well (not spray but a new type of liquid wax). This test made one thing clear to me - product hype and chemical resistance are being pushed quite a lot lately, and it's really not all that relevant when it comes to the real world. I would gladly use some liquid or paste products over spray, sometimes I'm just in the mood for them.



Woodsmoke said:


> So from what i could see, most bar polymer net shield were either tired or dead. very little difference between old and new... The pollen won the test.


I'm hoping that this test and my other test with coatings will show that anything that claims to be durable against chemicals doesn't equal durable in real world. CMX does terribly in chemical tests and it was hanging on at a decent rate.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

"" This test made one thing clear to me - product hype and chemical resistance are being pushed quite a lot lately, and it’s really not all that relevant when it comes to the real world. I would gladly use some liquid or paste products over spray, sometimes I’m just in the mood for them. ""

From the outside looking in I tend to agree with that.

Granted, I haven't used any of the new stuff except TW ceramic spray which did the job but left me and the car flat, so I can't criticise only observe.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Sheep said:


> I'm hoping that this test and my other test with coatings will show that anything that claims to be durable against chemicals doesn't equal durable in real world. CMX does terribly in chemical tests and it was hanging on at a decent rate.


I've always agreed with this, Polymer Net Shield is more durable (I find) than Seal n Shine, but isn't nearly as chemically resistant. the same goes for a product over here that gets a lot of stick - Car Plan No.1 Gloss. Most people use it wrong, applying it to a wet car like a drying aid, like BSD, when it is more like PNS. Applied dry, it is decently durable, good for 6 months or so but it isn't hugely chemically resistant. However, on a car, used like a car, it's excellent, but people slate it.

I got into an interesting conversation with a product seller (not sure if he manufactures) on Facebook on the weekend about this subject. He was espousing the virtues of his Si02 product which was demonstrating excellent chemical resistance from easy application and no cure. He was saying that the product will last 12 months based on this. I was asking whether he has actually checked this in real time and he hadn't, and was directly linking chemical resistance to mechanical durability. He is sending me some to test.

Briannumbers, I wonder if you're right about the Wowo's. V3 is meant to be more durable, but Sheep's video is nothing like I've seen from the older versions (which is annoying as I bought some V3 in the recent sale). My V1 is currently on the roof of my daily in my Fse test (about 1.5 months) and that has had some decent pollen and also a lot of tree sap from the big tree I park opposite (though not as bad as Autumn) and is fine. Never has either killed it like in that video, though there has been some obvious effect which has been remedied by a clay cloth and more recently, Fse. I sense a side by side coming on. I've got too many tests in my mind, and not enough car!


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello Sheep! I appreciate all your time and effort for this big test, thank you very much. It must have been tough keeping track of everything! :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> I'm shocked how poorly the Wowo's is behaving as well given I documented it for 7 months & it was still going on my alloys.
> 
> I'd expect much the same if not better on the car body. Never thought pollen was all that aggressive on LSPs but looks like it's done the trick on many of the LSPs here. On the back of this I'm going to try out the new version on one of my panels, I wonder if v3 has lost durability to gain ease of use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


The wowos on my alloys is also still performing very well. I'm thinking the paint being exposed to pollen has more to do with it.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Added some prep photos and cleaned up the words a bit. Also cleaned up the section breakdowns.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

roscopervis said:


> Wow, some of those products behaved exactly as I though and expected, but I have never seen Wowo's behave like that after 3 months, on virtually any surface except on a swept area of a windscreen. Great test and very interesting.


I have to agree, my car got all through a Scottish salt laden winter with weekly washing and still beaded like new.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Derek Mc said:


> I have to agree, my car got all through a Scottish salt laden winter with weekly washing and still beaded like new.


Just shows that certain environmental contaminants are not created equal. I think honestly that the perceived loss of performance people see in winter is mostly related to the cold temperatures slowing water sheeting. Salt and road brine do play a part, but don't underestimate pollens ability to completely eat away a LSP, and in short order.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Great test thanks Sheep.

Wowos and the CMX the only surprises for me. Interested to hear how your coated vehicle test goes in comparison, same conditions.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Great test thanks Sheep.
> 
> Wowos and the CMX the only surprises for me. Interested to hear how your coated vehicle test goes in comparison, same conditions.


The other car does park inside most nights, since it needs to charge every day I work. I am trying to leave it outside for a couple nights on the weekend to help keep it exposed


----------



## lloydrm (May 6, 2019)

Nice. I was kind of puzzled by my experience with Powerlock, Collinite 845, and FK1000p. Two months and 0-2 washes was too much of any of them. 
I am thinking/hoping Fusso Coat will do the trick. Otherwise I guess I'll have to do a coating for 6+ months protection.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

lloydrm said:


> Nice. I was kind of puzzled by my experience with Powerlock, Collinite 845, and FK1000p. Two months and 0-2 washes was too much of any of them.
> I am thinking/hoping Fusso Coat will do the trick. Otherwise I guess I'll have to do a coating for 6+ months protection.


Fusso is supposedly quite durable real world, I would suspect it would perform well. AG HD and Finis both did very well all things considered.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

With DSW, through a welsh winter, washing maybe once a month and quick spray of the BH QD at 2:1 got through 7 months on my motor doing 9000 miles i think it was. Tough stuff that.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

The most durable products i have used in the real world are fusso coat, turtle wax sealant hydrophobic wax, sonax extreme protect and shine npt and dsw.i Currently have wowo crystal sealant on my alloys and that is going very well after around 1.5/2 months.great test pal, lots of effort went into that, well done 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

pt1 said:


> The most durable products i have used in the real world are fusso coat, turtle wax sealant hydrophobic wax, sonax extreme protect and shine npt and dsw.i Currently have wowo crystal sealant on my alloys and that is going very well after around 1.5/2 months.great test pal, lots of effort went into that, well done
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I just re-washed the car yesterday and the sections remain the same, all the spray products on the hood are dead, with Wowo being the only spray product showing any signs of life. 476s and finis are basically tied for first with AG HD close behind. FK1000P is a good bit behind them but still moving water faster than the spray products.

Moving around the car Sonax PNS is in a clear first place, with Meguiars hybrid liquid wax in second. CMX appears to be in third and then it's a multi way tie between SNS, Wowo, and ceramic spray coating. Powerlock plus is a good chunk behind them and then AG EGP and the spray on rinse off products are gone. FK1000p in the spoiler is dead but CSC is still present (though only really on the underside).

I officially call this test over. I want to clay and polish the rest of the overspray off my car.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Going back to this and how quickly the products died, a similar thing has happened with my test with Fse, quite bizarre.

A couple of weeks ago we had a couple of days of crazy thunderstorms, with one night in particular the strangest I've experienced in the UK - persistent lightning every couple of seconds for at least 40 minutes, very heavy rain and a very strong wind that went as quickly as it came. It was this few days that killed the protection, though I haven't done a full wash of the car since, I've run a hose over it and everything just pools the water. The wash previous to this showed the products still working well in many cases so a pretty sudden end. 

I guess it gives me another opportunity to see if a wash or more can revive anything.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

roscopervis said:


> Going back to this and how quickly the products died, a similar thing has happened with my test with Fse, quite bizarre.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we had a couple of days of crazy thunderstorms, with one night in particular the strangest I've experienced in the UK - persistent lightning every couple of seconds for at least 40 minutes, very heavy rain and a very strong wind that went as quickly as it came. It was this few days that killed the protection, though I haven't done a full wash of the car since, I've run a hose over it and everything just pools the water. The wash previous to this showed the products still working well in many cases so a pretty sudden end.
> 
> I guess it gives me another opportunity to see if a wash or more can revive anything.


We had that same storm in Scotland and like you, I have never seen so much lightning. The rain was torrential and unfortunately the next day it caused that train crash.
I also experienced the same effect on my two cars sitting outside. They were both machine polished within a day of each other and one had DSW and the other Megs Liquid crystal wax. The Megs car looked flat afterwards but the DSW is still looking deep and vibrant and beads the water still from the rain we are still having. The Megs is dead.

Unscientific but definitely real world. I'm wondering how the MX5 with UHD would have fared if it wasn't garaged.
I've come to realise that I'm a wax fan and a paste wax fan at that.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It is interesting, though I have both DSW and Collinite 915 in my test and both are just as dead as everything else it seems. I really need to do a proper wash to see exactly what is going on. The big tree opposite did drop a lot of stuff on it, but there was lots of dust and other stuff too.

My ceramic coated car with a recent use of Coat It (Autoglym's trade version of Polar Seal) seems fine.





































Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

